# نحن مؤسسة تروية نعلن عن وجود ملابس استوكات مصانع بنجلاديش



## مسوقة26 (25 فبراير 2012)

نحن مؤسسة تروية نعلن عن وجود ملابس استوكات مصانع بنجلاديش 
تصفية مصانع مخفضة جدا تتراوح الاسعار بين الستين والثمانين 
البضاعة جميع الاصناف 
الخامات والموديلات ممتازة وجديدة
تي شيرتات بلايز نسائي واطفال متوفرة بجميع الموديلات والخامة ممتازة خامة الماركات
يوجد بيعات ملابس رجالية جنز تي شيرتات 
نستطيع توفير صفقات حسب الطلب
عطورات الماركات بكميات كبيرة 
احتفظوا برقمي للجملة مصادرها ونحن المصدر.

[email protected]
0549840113
وتس اب
0502775970
رابط عينات فقط
Pictures by rahaj123 - Photobucket


----------



## kafh (2 مارس 2012)

*رد: نحن مؤسسة تروية نعلن عن وجود ملابس استوكات مصانع بنجلاديش*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

______________________________​

تمويل عقاري,تمويل شخصي,تسديد مديونيات 

* 

مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 




*​


----------



## أبوخالد (8 يونيو 2012)

*رد: نحن مؤسسة تروية نعلن عن وجود ملابس استوكات مصانع بنجلاديش*

ارغب في الشراء اذا مازال العرض ساري


----------



## فستقه (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: نحن مؤسسة تروية نعلن عن وجود ملابس استوكات مصانع بنجلاديش*

وانا كمان ارغب في الشراء


----------

